# cannot connect xrdp



## belldandy (Jun 3, 2012)

xrdp was installed in the environment which installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. Machine is M9686J/A Mac Mini G4 1.25 GHz.


```
cd /usr/ports/net/xrdp
make config 
make install clean
```

Although connection was tried from remote desktop connection of Windows 7, while connecting to sesman *[?]* IP 127.0.0.1 port 3350 and a message is displayed, there is no reaction. It seems that an applicable log file is not found although /var/log was seen. 

Please check what and basket-teach *[?]* it.


----------



## Wynand Marais (Dec 26, 2014)

Outdated, but applies to FreeBSD 10 as well. /var/log/messages describes the problem.  Ensure that both these lines are in the /etc/rc.conf file:

```
xrdp_enable="YES"
xrdp_sesman_enable="YES"
```
Without xrdp_sesman_enable the aforementioned problem will occur.


----------

